

Cognitive Style Tends To Predict Religious Conviction - zaph0d
http://psychcentral.com/news/2011/09/21/cognitive-style-tends-to-predict-religious-conviction/29646.html

======
codeslush
I'm definitely "reflective" -- and had serious doubts about the article until
I had an opportunity to reflect on it! :-)

I challenge this statement based on the test results provided in the article:

"Importantly, researchers discovered the association between thinking styles
and religious beliefs were not tied to the participants’ thinking ability or
IQ."

------
logjam
Intuition is not cognition. I disagree with the fence-straddling study author
- it's clear that one approach to "problem solving" is better than the other.

